# School



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 10, 2015)

So, when do you start? Are you excited? Are you taking any special classes at all? What year/grade are you going to? Are you moving schools? Have you declared a major? The potential questions are endless.

Personally, I'm really excited. Junior year will be a blast, especially because the classes will be challenging and so will the time management. I'm taking both of the available AP courses (AP Literature and AP US History), so that, combined with my infinity of clubs and extracurricular activities, will be particularly fun to handle.


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 10, 2015)

Ahhh school! I'm looking forward to my next year, which begins in September. Unfortunately, I don't yet have senior privilege, so due to a recent move I had to transfer schools. So this school year's gonna be a blind run :3 I do enjoy school in general though.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2015)

Starting college next Monday. Had to pick classes late, so my schedule isn't ideal, but w/e


----------



## Octane (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm starting my Junior year as well. I'm taking AP English Language and AP US History, as well as dual enrollment Precal and Trig. I'm also in Drama, so I'll be getting some bigger roles in the plays that we do. I'm really excited.
Still need to finish AP summer reading though.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 10, 2015)

Starting senior year of college, taking chemistry, developmental psychology, an ethics class, band, guitar and piano lessons, and jazz band. It's a more diverse schedule than I've had in the past and I'm pretty pumped for it. No actual music classes, only performance-stuff! That'll be different.


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm gonna go study writing at an institute (or whatever it's called in English), it seems like a pretty cool place from what I've seen. I'm going there next week and I'm both excited and terrified aaaah :O


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 10, 2015)

This is my maybe (?) last year of school!  I have a counselor meeting soon to pick my classes and that'll determine whether I finish this year or the next.  Regardless, I'm pretty excited!  It's my first year back in public school since middle school and I get to do orchestra this time.  Also, I'm pretty hyped for precalculus!  I should get a lot of elective room next year since most of my classes will be through with, so I'm mostly looking forward to that, but.  Honestly I've missed actual school a lot and I'm pretty excited about being a part of it again!


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 10, 2015)

I graduated from a standard highschool about two-three years ago, and I was in uni but left because I, for a lack of a better word, suck at school lol


----------



## Superbird (Aug 10, 2015)

I move into college on Thursday.

At this point I just am not sure what's going on. But I'm sure it'll all fall into place eventually.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 10, 2015)

I haven't been in school since early January,  2010. Honestly,  I miss it a bit.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 12, 2015)

Maybe this semester I won't fail a class needed for my major and then decide to become a vet over the summer.

Real answer: I'm going back a week from this Saturday and have Zoology, Ethics, History of the English Language, and a Social Psychology class. Fun fun.


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 14, 2015)

ooooo this fall semester I'm starting my new Theater major!  I'm very, very excited, it's going to be a lot of fun and I'm finally going to do something I'm passionate about after spending the first three years of college doing something else.  I also just turned 21 and moved to a house closer to downtown, so I'm looking forward to a lot of new experiences this year :)


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 12, 2015)

hooray for sophomore year!! (just kidding i'm not really excited about it and so far i only really like AP Euro History, Chemistry, Band and Programming)


----------



## ozzi9816 (Sep 12, 2015)

You guys are lucky, I had to start school in early August... 

However saying that, I'm really enjoying school lately. Once you've been in high school a year or two your options really open up. More electives, more ways to spend your time, etc.
Last year was terrible though, the teachers still treat you like you're in middle school when you're in 9th grade...


----------



## Flora (Sep 12, 2015)

looking over this thread made me feel old :(

i'm going into my last year of college! (what. when did i become this adult.) it's a little hectic - i scheduled myself a six-hour block of classes twice a week - but i'm totally ready.

i'm taking a tap class, a values seminar about the ecological crisis (which is actually quite decent!), my senior seminar (which is very "HERE'S HOW TO GET AUDITIONS IN THE REAL WORLD" which is FANTASTIC), a class on irish music (again.....) and an advanced musical theater class which is all scene work and i'm so excited. (also an actually useful health class!)

being a theater major is chaos but SO MUCH FUN because there's always something happening and then everyone knows who you are and they all join you at the bar for your twenty-first birthday.


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 16, 2015)

ozzi9816 said:


> You guys are lucky, I had to start school in early August...


same here, I started school towards the middle of August. I think the 19th?


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 17, 2015)

Flora said:


> being a theater major is chaos but SO MUCH FUN because there's always something happening and then everyone knows who you are and they all join you at the bar for your twenty-first birthday.


Pretty much this has been my life for two weeks and I couldn't be more thrilled.  I've started three different pocket notebooks for various purposes and content and they're well on their way to being filled, I've already had an audition that I prepared for in less than a day--and I've managed to still balance recreational activities in there and find the time to unwind (albeit not all too often).  I feel like a broken record but I can't properly express how gloriously _right_ this decision was.  It's like sunlight constantly on my face.  At a recent rehearsal my overstudy, another actress, and the stage manager all individually asked me about/handed me a form concerning pledging Theta Alpha Phi and I think I'm going to do it.  I'll look into it for sure.

_it's happening_

anyway all my classes now are really involved and abstract.  Three days a week, two people practice monologues while the teacher stops and corrects them.  Every Friday, one of my classes lies on the floor in a circle and goes into a relaxation state to observe the vibrations in our bodies as we make different noises.  I'm in a _dance class_ and it is _so much fun_ I'm just really enjoying this year so far


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 24, 2016)

I started school in August, and went to this summer camp in Wisconsin. There, the kids were saying they start in September!! NO FAIR!!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 25, 2016)

lol yeah us northern states have a law against starting until after labor day
or was it memorial day?
i can't remember.
Either way, I still think we should do multiple smaller breaks instead of one huge break.
Unless your school has no AC. 
In which case your school has flawed priorities. Ever hear of the Summer Slide? It's a real issue in this country


----------



## Stryke (Sep 25, 2016)

Phoenix of the Night said:


> lol yeah us northern states have a law against starting until after labor day
> or was it memorial day?


It's labor day; memorial day is in May, and I'm not keen on starting school in June.



Phoenix of the Night said:


> Either way, I still think we should do multiple smaller breaks instead of one huge break.


This is actually a thing, believe it or not! They're called "year-round" schools, and my district made some of the elementaries into them (not mine, though). It's like you said; they have 2 week intermissions (read: breaks) every 3 months or so, and have school year-round otherwise.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 26, 2016)

I think other countries do it too...
Basically, what the summer slide is is not a good. It's basically where kids forget a ton of what they learn from months of no learning. Summer vacation was invented by rich people in old times because the kids were wusses and whined and cried and complained to their parents all summer because it was too hot, untill their snobby parents pulled them out of school. or heatstroke too that was a possibility with the seven pound clothes they wore year round instead of having shorts or something.  So many kids got pulled that schools gave up and sent the poor kids home too. I mean, we have AC  unless your school spends too much money on sports and only puts ac in the teacher's lounge
But even then, they could implement a law where schools require AC or something.
But being sweaty isn't a reason to throw away half of the education.
i watch too much adam ruins everything sue me


----------



## Superbird (Sep 26, 2016)

Phoenix of the Night said:


> I think other countries do it too...
> Basically, what the summer slide is is not a good. It's basically where kids forget a ton of what they learn from months of no learning. Summer vacation was invented by rich people in old times because the kids were wusses and whined and cried and complained to their parents all summer because it was too hot, untill their snobby parents pulled them out of school. or heatstroke too that was a possibility with the seven pound clothes they wore year round instead of having shorts or something.  So many kids got pulled that schools gave up and sent the poor kids home too. I mean, we have AC  unless your school spends too much money on sports and only puts ac in the teacher's lounge
> But even then, they could implement a law where schools require AC or something.
> But being sweaty isn't a reason to throw away half of the education.
> i watch too much adam ruins everything sue me


I'm pretty sure summer vacation was at least maintained in the U.S. due to farming schedules. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 26, 2016)

WHAT? I would rather just have the 180 days that's required all done with, all at once and in row (partially so teachers can't give projects) and then have the other 185 days as a break. That would be pretty nice.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 26, 2016)

you'd forget everything!!!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 26, 2016)

180 days in a row would be extremely tiresome. Humans aren't meant to work for such extended periods of time, particularly small humans.


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 27, 2016)

I guess that makes sense, but it wouldn't be so bad if we could just get it over with...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 3, 2016)

There has to be enough time for teachers to grade and plan the rest of the year. While the year is technically planned all in advance, you almost never end up sticking perfectly to the schedule. Not to mention that, unfortunately, not everyone can learn at the same pace. Try out a charter school if you're in a public system, some of them do things quite differently.

Is it weird to be in this thread now that I'm a substitute teacher working on becoming a full-time teacher? I dunno about the others, but I would rather not work all 180-181 days in a row. And if the faculty don't want to do it then you're stuck with it.


----------



## audrey729 (Oct 6, 2016)

Okay, reasonable enough, I suppose


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Nov 9, 2016)

Hesgfescf


----------

